# Enceinte de l'imac g5



## cheche666 (6 Novembre 2005)

Je vourdrais me débarasser de tout mon matériel pour me contenter d'un imac G5.

Je ne veux plus d'enceinte. Est-ce que les enceintes sont suffisantes pour regarder la TV, écouter de la musique...

Merci


----------



## Romain le Malin (6 Novembre 2005)

Salut Cheche666,

quand tu demandes si les enceintes sont suffisantes, tu parles bien des enceintes intégrées de l'iMac ?

Si c'est le cas, elles peuvent être suffisantes à partir du moment où tu n'as pas besoin de beaucoup de puissance


----------



## cheche666 (6 Novembre 2005)

Oui je parle bien des enceintes intégrées. Bon j'ai un tout petit appart, donc la puissance c'est pas très très important, par contre je suis à cheval sur la qualité...

J'hésite à acheter un imac 20'', mais vue le prix, faudrait que je revende tout mon matos...dont mes enceintes !!!

C'est surtout pour écouter ma musique


----------



## Romain le Malin (6 Novembre 2005)

Quand j'ai acheté mon iMac G5 (en juin dernier) je lui ai ajouté les petites enceintes Altec Lansing ACS43 que j'utilisais sur mon PC. Le son est meilleur et elles restituent mieux les basses que les enceintes intégrées de l'iMac.
Si tu es "à cheval sur la qualité", je te conseille donc d'installer également de petites enceintes !

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## cheche666 (6 Novembre 2005)

Romain le Malin a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai acheté mon iMac G5 (en juin dernier) je lui ai ajouté les petites enceintes Altec Lansing ACS43 que j'utilisais sur mon PC. Le son est meilleur et elles restituent mieux les basses que les enceintes intégrées de l'iMac.
> Si tu es "à cheval sur la qualité", je te conseille donc d'installer également de petites enceintes !
> 
> Qu'en penses-tu ?




C'est bien ce que je craignais... Bon ben je garderais des enceintes...

En plus je souhaitais m'affranchir de tous mes fils... Tant pis !


Merci pour ces conseils


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2005)

y a une vidéo de ça ?


----------



## Romain le Malin (8 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a une vidéo de ça ?



une vidéo de quoi, Oh Super Héro ?


----------



## spritek (8 Novembre 2005)

Le son délivré par les enceintes intégrées de l'iMac G5 est assez "vide", juste bon pour les "bliip", "boiiiing", et autre joyeuseté... Si c'est pour apprécier de la musique, il vaut mieux rajouter des enceintes externes. Et puis les fils des enceintes sont quasiments invisibles si on y prend garde lors de la disposition de celles-ci


----------



## frolick10 (9 Novembre 2005)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Le son délivré par les enceintes intégrées de l'iMac G5 est assez "vide", juste bon pour les "bliip", "boiiiing", et autre joyeuseté...



Faut pas exagérer quand même!:rateau:

Perso, l'imac se suffit à lui même pour écouter de la musique dans sa chambre ou regarder un film. Ses enceintes sont toujours mieux que celle de l'ibook et de celles intégré à mon écran 17".

Pour les mélomanes, je veux bien croire que des extentions soient necessaires, mais du moment que le son ne sature pas lorsque le son est à fond... Et puis les voisins avec des enceintes plus puissante viendrait sans doute frapper à ma porte...

Et puis s'il on achète un tout en un, c'est pas pour en rajouter de tous les cotés... (ca c'est de l'argument)

Il me semble avoir lu que la rev A avait un son moins bon que rev B, à confirmer.


----------



## christhy (9 Novembre 2005)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble avoir lu que la rev A avait un son moins bon que rev B, à confirmer.


 
Je vois toujours rev A ou B ou C. C'est quoi?

Je suis tentée d'acheter un G5 mais il est vrai que les messages laissés ici me font parfois peur. Problèmes avec la souris, le lecteur de cd....

Gloups!

Merci de m'éclairer  
Christhy


----------



## spritek (9 Novembre 2005)

christhy a dit:
			
		

> Je vois toujours rev A ou B ou C. C'est quoi?
> 
> Je suis tentée d'acheter un G5 mais il est vrai que les messages laissés ici me font parfois peur. Problèmes avec la souris, le lecteur de cd....
> 
> ...



Moi je n'ai pas de problème avec mon iMac G5 20'' 2Ghz rev.b :love: 



			
				frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas exagérer quand même!:rateau:
> 
> Perso, l'imac se suffit à lui même pour écouter de la musique dans sa chambre ou regarder un film. Ses enceintes sont toujours mieux que celle de l'ibook et de celles intégré à mon écran 17".
> 
> Pour les mélomanes, je veux bien croire que des extentions soient necessaires, mais du moment que le son ne sature pas lorsque le son est à fond... Et puis les voisins avec des enceintes plus puissante viendrait sans doute frapper à ma porte...



Sinon, il est vrai que le son des enceintes intégrées est "correcte" mais insufisant, selon moi, pour pouvoir apprécier sa musique. Je dois avouer aussi que je lui ai de suite adjoint des jbl creature II, dont je suis ravi malgré tout ce que l'on peut lire à leur sujet.


----------



## frolick10 (9 Novembre 2005)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il est vrai que le son des enceintes intégrées est "correcte" mais insufisant, selon moi, pour pouvoir apprécier sa musique. Je dois avouer aussi que je lui ai de suite adjoint des jbl creature II, dont je suis ravi malgré tout ce que l'on peut lire à leur sujet.


je n'ai entendu que du bien des enceintes creature II, je comptais les acheter. Mais vu les performances satisfaisantes niveau son de l'imac G5 rev B, j'ai finalement décidé de ne pas m'encombrer avec le caison de basse... 

C'est sûr que si tu compares après avoir déjà entendu le son avec tes créature II, j'imagine bien que le son doit être moins bon sans, heureusement d'ailleurs, cela serait malheureux que les enceintes de l'imac rendent mieux le son que des enceintes externes avec caisson basse...

pour ma part, j'ai comparé avec mon écran 17" (enceinte intégré), du coup l'imac en devient mélomane.


----------



## frolick10 (9 Novembre 2005)

christhy a dit:
			
		

> Je vois toujours rev A ou B ou C. C'est quoi?



C'est la version, Révision A puis B et C (dans l'ordre d'arrivé)
L'imac G5 revision C vient de sortir et on attend les commentaires... pour connaitre les améliorations / rev B.


----------



## christhy (9 Novembre 2005)

merci frolick10 ;-)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Novembre 2005)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai entendu que du bien des enceintes creature II, je comptais les acheter. Mais vu les performances satisfaisantes niveau son de l'imac G5 rev B, j'ai finalement décidé de ne pas m'encombrer avec le caison de basse...
> 
> C'est sûr que si tu compares après avoir déjà entendu le son avec tes créature II, j'imagine bien que le son doit être moins bon sans, heureusement d'ailleurs, cela serait malheureux que les enceintes de l'imac rendent mieux le son que des enceintes externes avec caisson basse...
> 
> pour ma part, j'ai comparé avec mon écran 17" (enceinte intégré), du coup l'imac en devient mélomane.



alors moi je te donne le conseil suivant:
j'avais les creature 2 ,je les trouvais pas mal ,mais fatiguante au niveau des aigus...
j'ai comparé par hasard les Creature 2 avec les Harman Kardon sound stisk + le isub et meme avec les nouvelles JBL qui coutent plsu de 200 euros(on dirai des aliens ,je sais plus le nom) ...
en fait ,on pouvait zapper de l'une a l'autre...et bien j'ai été conquis par les Harmann Kardon ,que j'ai payé 50 euros moins chers en plus !bien meilleurs que les creature...du fait de la présence de 4 HP par enceinte(les meme que les creature mais qui sont que 1 par enceintes) ...
je les recommande vraiment ,sachant que le son interne du iMAc ,C bof...meme si ca peut aller quand meme
dans mon cas ,le Power Mac G5 n'a qu'un petit HP mono ,donc le kit 2.1 s'impose...


----------



## spritek (9 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> alors moi je te donne le conseil suivant:
> j'avais les creature 2 ,je les trouvais pas mal ,mais fatiguante au niveau des aigus...
> j'ai comparé par hasard les Creature 2 avec les Harman Kardon sound stisk + le isub et meme avec les nouvelles JBL qui coutent plsu de 200 euros(on dirai des aliens ,je sais plus le nom) ...
> en fait ,on pouvait zapper de l'une a l'autre...et bien j'ai été conquis par les Harmann Kardon ,que j'ai payé 50 euros moins chers en plus !bien meilleurs que les creature...du fait de la présence de 4 HP par enceinte(les meme que les creature mais qui sont que 1 par enceintes) ...
> ...



C'est clair, mais bon c'est aussi un budget plus conséquent: le double des Creature II


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Novembre 2005)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, mais bon c'est aussi un budget plus conséquent: le double des Creature II



bof ,fait le tour des magasins,des sites de discount etc... ca se trouve 
perso 150 euros au lux...
reste a savoir si on veut mettre un peu plus pour que ca fatigue moins les oreilles....
je dis pas les creature sont pas mal ,mais a la longue ,elle fatiguent...
si tu coupes le caisson, ya pu grand chose qui sort des petits satellites ,C tout maigre comme son...
si tu coupe le caisson des soundstick ,il reste un son conséquent ,tel qu'ils peuvent fonctionner seuls ....ca a mon avis ,C significatif...
cela dit ,si tu tien a avoir les JBL ,ca peut se négocier ,je les ai toujours...


----------



## tornade13 (9 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bof ,fait le tour des magasins,des sites de discount etc... ca se trouve
> perso 150 euros au lux...
> reste a savoir si on veut mettre un peu plus pour que ca fatigue moins les oreilles....
> je dis pas les creature sont pas mal ,mais a la longue ,elle fatiguent...
> ...


Daccord avec Syd mais pas du tout dans le look du nouvel iMac :mouais:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Daccord avec Syd mais pas du tout dans le look du nouvel iMac :mouais:




jsé pô;..mais avec mon display 20 ,ca va ...le caisson,on le voit pas de tt facon...
pour reprendre ce que je disais,la ,le caisson ,je l'ai mis au mini ,ca prends trop la tete...
mais le pb ,si on fait ca avec les creature,on a ,comme je sais pu ki la di,l'imrpession decouter un radio reveil...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Novembre 2005)

cela dit ,il y a une paire d'enceintes d'ordinateurs ,qui d'apres ce qu'on dit sont les meilleures,encore au dessus des sound stick,ce sont les Altec Lansing FX6021 ....250 euros, mais en ce moment 199 prix adhérent sur le site de la FNAC...
perso ,je les ai jamais entendu mais les critiques en disent que du bien...


----------



## jacalin13 (12 Novembre 2005)

Les FX 6021 sont en effet de très très bonne qualité. Mais un défaut important, sous tension elles emettent un bourdonnement génant.


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

cheche666 a dit:
			
		

> Je vourdrais me débarasser de tout mon matériel pour me contenter d'un imac G5.
> 
> Je ne veux plus d'enceinte. Est-ce que les enceintes sont suffisantes pour regarder la TV, écouter de la musique...
> 
> Merci



Les enceintes des iMac sont suffisantes, mais.....

...pas si tu as eu l'habitude d'enceintes rajoutées.

J'ai fait l'expérience, pendant quelques temps, j'écoutais la musique avec les HP intégrés, et bien maintenant sans HP externes, c'est même pas la peine


----------



## tornade13 (12 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> j'écoutais la musique avec les HP intégrés, et bien maintenant sans HP externes, c'est même pas la peine


Heu.... ça veut dire la meme chose


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Heu.... ça veut dire la meme chose




 ...

 les HP internes sont mauvais, pas la peine de faire l'économie d'enceintes sur le iMac Média Center....voilà :mouais:


----------



## tornade13 (12 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi les enceintes Bluetooth existe pas  

Toujours heureux La mouette


----------



## pickwick (14 Novembre 2005)

jacalin13 a dit:
			
		

> Les FX 6021 sont en effet de très très bonne qualité. Mais un défaut important, sous tension elles emettent un bourdonnement génant.


 

Plus maintenant, j'ai eu la première version des altec Fx6021 et j'ai du les revendre car en effet cela bourdonnait trop.
J'ai racheté récemment ces enceintes et le boudonnement a disparu sur ces dernières.


----------



## chnoub (23 Novembre 2005)

Je me pose tout a coup une question: pourquoi ne pas remplacer soi meme les enceintes de l imac?? c est possible??


----------

